# Non-Union members



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

JC electrical program, Laney college Oakland California, also a program in Pittsburg California

wages you'll start low and go high with more experience.

volunteer at your local Habitat for Humanity get some residential experience


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Why are you asking this in the union forum?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 30, 2013)

cl219um said:


> Why are you asking this in the union forum?


Union/non-union anybody can know some info? Do you?


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

By the way it sounds, a union apprentice is thinking about going non. I worked both. Prefer union for the benefits. Wondering why someone would consider otherwise?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

This is where I did my non union apprenticeship. 

http://www.abcsocal.org/Apprenticeship.aspx

The best I can tell the union school is better.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm totally anti union. Although I will admit the union training is second to none. They just produce lazy, unproductivity slobs.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

I was in the abc apprenticeship as well. Joined the union afterwards. Very rewarding.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm totally anti union. Although I will admit the union training is second to none. They just produce lazy, unproductivity slobs.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm totally anti union. Although I will admit the union training is second to none. They just produce lazy, unproductivity slobs.


How do we keep getting jobs and making money?


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> How do we keep getting jobs and making money?


some sort of hoffa-type trust fund? :laughing:


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm totally anti union. Although I will admit the union training is second to none. They just produce lazy, unproductivity slobs.


How would you know? What is your experience with union labor?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm totally anti union. Although I will admit the union training is second to none. They just produce lazy, unproductivity slobs.


You're always making new friends.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> You're always making new friends.. :whistling2::laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm totally anti union. Although I will admit the union training is second to none. They just produce lazy, unproductivity slobs.


I would bet that the percentage of "lazy, unproductive slobs" is about the same for any group you may want to pick, no matter what the trade, occupation, union, or non-union is.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I would bet that the percentage of "lazy, unproductive slobs" is about the same for any group you may want to pick, no matter what the trade, occupation, union, or non-union is.


Nope, I've done both, it's not even close.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

There is no doubt that both sectors has great electricians. Most company owners that own non union shops learned the trade working union. Why did they turn? Greed... Just ask them. If not them, there parents and kept it in the family. Greed runs America. All started somewhere. Some went rogue.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm totally anti union. Although I will admit the union training is second to none. They just produce lazy, unproductivity slobs.


On occasion even the very best of anything puts out substandard product. 

There are lazy and unproductive folks in every avenue of life. However it is my belief that good training will make someone who has good potential into a good mechanic and if you have no potential or training then you will have a much more difficult time.

If you are already lazy...then nothing will help.

( We could all point out great institutions producing failures and probably even start an entire forum on just that topic so no need ).


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

five.five-six said:


> Nope, I've done both, it's not even close.


Please elaborate.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> Please elaborate.


I have worked union and I have worked non union, many years at each.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

five.five-six said:


> I have worked union and I have worked non union, many years at each.


Good example, I'm sorry for doubting you.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> Nope, I've done both, it's not even close.


Sorry...that is really a fact no matter what group you look at.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm totally anti union. Although I will admit the union training is second to none. They just produce lazy, unproductivity slobs.


I'll work circles around you mentally and physically and get paid respectively for it. Here's a tip "don't join the union!" We don't want you. You got some nerve.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

five.five-six said:


>


There's me eating this guy like a bag of cheap popcorn. Dedicated to mcclarys electrical


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> I have worked union and I have worked non union, many years at each.


Where in Calif are you located Five Five Six ?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

dronai said:


> Where in Calif are you located Five Five Six ?


I apologize I was aiming that thread at mcclarys electrical. Sorry about that, that guy just made me appreciate why I'm union. I'm out of riverside ca local union 440


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I'll work circles around you mentally and physically and get paid respectively for it. Here's a tip "don't join the union!" We don't want you. You got some nerve.


You took the bait :laughing::laughing::laughing: Maybe not as mentally sharp as you think you are??? :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I apologize I was aiming that thread at mcclarys electrical. Sorry about that, that guy just made me appreciate why I'm union. I'm out of riverside ca local union 440


No worries, this place people like to take shots just for the fun of it. You working on that convention center project in Riverside ?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

wendon said:


> You took the bait :laughing::laughing::laughing: Maybe not as mentally sharp as you think you are??? :whistling2::whistling2:


What bait? This ain't the ocean, I'm not a fish! Just pissed enough to not realize what I was doing.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

dronai said:


> No worries, this place people like to take shots just for the fun of it. You working on that convention center project in Riverside ?


No I'm actually at project called uc path in Moreno Valley, they handle pay roll etc for the uc system of the state of ca.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I'm out of riverside ca local union 440


Does your house have a chain link fence on one side of the parking lot?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> Does your house have a chain link fence on one side of the parking lot?


Easy Jack


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> Does your house have a chain link fence on one side of the parking lot?


Nice and cozy between the prison and the ball field! Trust me I'm proud to be in so cal.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

dronai said:


> Easy Jack


It's all good I like it. He's a tough guy too.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

No NO NO!

I woke up hung over in the car [after me & travel buddy drove all night] waiting to sign the tramp book, when I got out of the car fell in the chain link fence & got a bleeding ouchy 

I asked them to remove the fence as a safety hazard, was just wondering if they did or not


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> No NO NO!
> 
> I woke up hung over in the car [after me & travel buddy drove all night] waiting to sign the tramp book, when I got out of the car fell in the chain link fence & got a bleeding ouchy
> 
> I asked them to remove the fence as a safety hazard, was just wondering if they did or not


Sorry I'm all fired up. Are you talking about my hall? Or did you come to riverside? I'm lost and tired I've got a long day of unproductivity "not a word by the way" ahead of me.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Sorry I'm all fired up. Are you talking about my hall?


yes, you said riverside local, I asked about the parking lot at your house [house= hall] 

unless you are a totally filthy rich electrician with a residence so huge you have a parking lot there? :laughing:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> yes, you said riverside local, I asked about the parking lot at your house [house= hall]
> 
> unless you are a totally filthy rich electrician with a residence so huge you have a parking lot there? :laughing:


No,no more chain link fence. We're you drunk.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> No,no more chain link fence. We're you drunk.


NEVER! against union rules to drink on LU property while waiting for the hall to open to sign the books. [not book 4 either] :whistling2:


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Chrisibew440 said:


> It's all good I like it. He's a tough guy too.


Define what's required of me to do to be a real "tough guy"?

I prefer "wise guy" :whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> Define what's required of me to do to be a real "tough guy"?
> 
> I prefer "wise guy" :whistling2:


Im glad that isnt and American flag you are getting all of that ugly rubbed all over it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Its good to see some patriots out here today and some oversensitive little girls.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Mr. Ed said:


> Hello from Nor-Cal. I'm thinking of doing a career change into the electrical world. I'm hoping to get some advice from non-union members. Just want to get some info on pay scale? Schooling? This will be a big change for me and want to get some insight from people already in the trade. Any info will be great!


Take up Heating and Air.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

jrannis said:


> Im glad that isnt and American flag you are getting all of that ugly rubbed all over it.


No it isn't an American flag, those are all damn near made in china now a days by 3 yr old's & I refuse to support communism or child labor sweat shops [they should at least get air conditioning] 

& chicks dig ugly......I can name a crap load of ugly guys that are with smoking hot chicks, including me :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 30, 2013)

cl219um said:


> By the way it sounds, a union apprentice is thinking about going non. I worked both. Prefer union for the benefits. Wondering why someone would consider otherwise?


The reason why I'm asking about non-union is because it is very difficult to enter union in nor-cal. The union apprentice program has been frozen for quiet some time now. This is why I wanted to to get some insight Info on the non-union world


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 30, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> Take up Heating and Air.


 is that trade you went for? Not interested in the electrical field?


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm totally anti union. Although I will admit the union training is second to none. They just produce lazy, unproductivity slobs.


Perhaps you would be happier in China? They think just like you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

DH ELECTRIC said:


> No it isn't an American flag, those are all damn near made in china now a days by 3 yr old's & I refuse to support communism or child labor sweat shops [they should at least get air conditioning]
> 
> & chicks dig ugly......I can name a crap load of ugly guys that are with smoking hot chicks, including me :thumbsup:


I worked with an older guy that had traveled and worked on the road for some time.
Turns out that if you have a beard, women, at least the kind he was interested in, flock to you 10x more then you grow a beard.

According to him, He kept it only for the sake of his scientific observations on the subject.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

jrannis said:


> I worked with an older guy that had traveled and worked on the road for some time.
> Turns out that if you have a beard, women, at least the kind he was interested in, flock to you 10x more then you grow a beard.
> 
> According to him, He kept it only for the sake of his scientific observations on the subject.


Never doubt the power of the beard. :thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

eejack said:


> Never doubt the power of the beard. :thumbsup:


Friggin right :thumbsup:



:laughing:


----------

